# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  CKD test - RnRMotion - Mạch đệm, Mach3 USB Bread out Board (BOB)

## CKD

*CKD test - RnRMotion - Mạch đệm, Mach3 USB Bread out Board (BOB)*

CKD xin giới thiệu một lựa chọn khác, đến từ china. Có thể những bạn chưa mua sẽ có lực chọn mới phù hợp hơn là USB3T của Robot3T. Nhưng có thể đã có những bạn đã mua rồi mà còn cảm thấy khó khăn khi sử dụng. Càng khó khăn hơn khi sản phẩm này thuộc nhóm sản phản rẻ tiền và ít được hổ trợ từ nhà sản xuất (không có trang web chính thức, thiếu và khó tìm các hướng dẫn cần thiết v.v…)

Có thể tìm thấy tại www.indo-ware.com hoặc https://www.facebook.com/IndoWare/ph...81715531847729

Đặc điểm là khá gọn, đẹp, giá gần rẻ.
-	Giao tiếp USB với Mach3
-	Điều khiển được 4 axis max 100kHz
-	Có 4 input, 4 output được cách ly qua opto.
-	Có kênh PWM (option, tuỳ phiên bản) và được cách ly qua analog opto.
-	Có input riêng cho chức năng MPG đủ chức năng (A/B, axis select, div select)

Vài hình ảnh phiên bản không đầy đủ











*Tài liệu, Plugin có thể được* tìm thấy ở đây.. trên http://yun.baidu.com/

*Các bài viết khác nói về BOB*
- LeafBoy77 Mach3 USB bread out board (BOB)
- USB3T Mach3 USB bread out board (BOB)
*
Có thể download Plugin* được đính kèm ở dưới

----------

katerman

----------


## CKD

Sơ đồ khối của em nó



100kHz


Vài hình ảnh config








*Việc TEST xin khất lại sau, chờ tìm thiết bị  rồi tính tiếp. Khi có sẽ tiếp tục cập nhật kết quả.*

----------


## Trần Anh

Boad này e từng xài rồi các bác ợ, dễ xài lắm, ngõ out 15v trở lên ( đồng hồ e cùi nên đo ko chính xác). các ngõ out e xài trực típ co khở động từ 24v luôn chạy vẫn chịu nôi

----------


## CKD

Hiện thấy tồn tại 3 phiên bản.
Ở taobao thì chỉ có 2 phiên bản.
1. Phiên bản board màu xanh. Có PWM out, nhưng lại không có 0-10V out.
2. Phiên bản board màu đỏ. Có  0-10V out. Thuận tiện hơn cho kết nối với VFD.

*Nhược điểm* được cho là lớn so với LeafBoy77 (AKZ250), E-Cut, USB3T (by Robot3T) là không thể JOG đồng thời nhiều trục.

----------


## xuanvo49

> Hiện thấy tồn tại 3 phiên bản.
> Ở taobao thì chỉ có 2 phiên bản.
> 1. Phiên bản board màu xanh. Có PWM out, nhưng lại không có 0-10V out.
> 2. Phiên bản board màu đỏ. Có  0-10V out. Thuận tiện hơn cho kết nối với VFD.
> 
> *Nhược điểm* được cho là lớn so với LeafBoy77 (AKZ250), E-Cut, USB3T (by Robot3T) là không thể JOG đồng thời nhiều trục.


Em đang làm đồ án tốt nghiệp về máy CNC plasma, máy đã cắt được, nhưng cách 2 ngày trước thì cứ đánh plasma là máy tính đơ luôn, Em đã thử nhiều cách và đắp chiếu. Có thể do bị nhiễu qua USB không anh. Anh có cách khắc phục không ạ. Mạch em xài là BOB usb RNR motion.

----------


## CKD

> Em đang làm đồ án tốt nghiệp về máy CNC plasma, máy đã cắt được, nhưng cách 2 ngày trước thì cứ đánh plasma là máy tính đơ luôn, Em đã thử nhiều cách và đắp chiếu. Có thể do bị nhiễu qua USB không anh. Anh có cách khắc phục không ạ. Mạch em xài là BOB usb RNR motion.


Đã trả lời ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post115759

----------


## gialangspkt

> Hiện thấy tồn tại 3 phiên bản.
> Ở taobao thì chỉ có 2 phiên bản.
> 1. Phiên bản board màu xanh. Có PWM out, nhưng lại không có 0-10V out.
> 2. Phiên bản board màu đỏ. Có  0-10V out. Thuận tiện hơn cho kết nối với VFD.
> 
> *Nhược điểm* được cho là lớn so với LeafBoy77 (AKZ250), E-Cut, USB3T (by Robot3T) là không thể JOG đồng thời nhiều trục.


Sao em mua phiên bản màu xanh thấy port y như phiên bản màu đỏ. Mà đo chân 10V ko có tín hiệu. 
Giờ kiếm đâu phiên bản màu đỏ hả a.
Em thấy chân DCM có out 12V (em cấp nguồn 12V), chân ACM có tín hiệu, còn chân AVI lại ko có gì cả. Các chân out đã config và đều out ra 1 đường (ko độc lập)

----------


## luu

Ở thì màu đo cũng có port ra 10v mà đo kg có hoi hám gì. Mọi thứ còn lại thì đều có trình trạng như gialangspkt. Tay quay fanuc đấu vào thì chạy như nhựa đốt dái. Quay kg đều.....

----------


## luu

Cảm ơn ckd Đa ghé nhà fix các vấn đề.

----------


## kzam

Chào các bác, laptop ko có cổng LPT nên phải dùng phương án này.
Thị trường hiện tại chỉ bán mạch đỏ thôi. Xui cái là nó ko có cổng PWM.
Giờ mình chơi spindle ko có nạp PWM có vấn đề gì ko các bác?

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

Anh cho em hỏi, mạch này có chạy được trên win10 x64 không vậy?

----------


## CKD

Mình chưa thử nên ko rỏ

----------


## Mới CNC

> Anh cho em hỏi, mạch này có chạy được trên win10 x64 không vậy?


Chạy được nhé. Mình đang nghiên cứu ngõ ra chạy laser các bác có cao kiến gì không ạ? Cho em tham khảo với.

----------


## CKD

Mach3 chạy như rùa, laser chán chết.

----------


## Mới CNC

> Mach3 chạy như rùa, laser chán chết.


cho em xin sơ đồ với! em thấy bên Mạch Việt tét nhanh ghê á!

----------


## CKD

Sơ đồ như bên trên đó bạn!
Laser sẻ dùng tín hiện spindle để điều khiển đóng mở và cả công suất.
Mach3 có nhược điểm là khi gặp lệnh M đều phải dừng các tác vụ khác để xử lý. Nó có mode laser nhưng mình chưa thử qua.
Do đó, khi cắt biên dạng thì không phải vấn đề lớn. Nhưng khi khắc thì đó là nhược điểm lớn.

----------


## Mới CNC

> Sơ đồ như bên trên đó bạn!
> Laser sẻ dùng tín hiện spindle để điều khiển đóng mở và cả công suất.
> Mach3 có nhược điểm là khi gặp lệnh M đều phải dừng các tác vụ khác để xử lý. Nó có mode laser nhưng mình chưa thử qua.
> Do đó, khi cắt biên dạng thì không phải vấn đề lớn. Nhưng khi khắc thì đó là nhược điểm lớn.


Ùi vậy em làm từ trước ruifm thấy như rùa bò mí hỏi thoai. Tưởng có cổng nào khắc nhanh hơn. Thôi bỏ cái boar này mua planet tàu vậy. Thanhk bác.

----------


## CKD

Có chiêu khác là dùng trục Z
Mà chiêu này thì phải độ chế code tè le  :Big Grin: 

Mua cha nó cái board laser có bao tiền đâu nè!

----------


## huynhbacan

> Sơ đồ như bên trên đó bạn!
> Laser sẻ dùng tín hiện spindle để điều khiển đóng mở và cả công suất.
> Mach3 có nhược điểm là khi gặp lệnh M đều phải dừng các tác vụ khác để xử lý. Nó có mode laser nhưng mình chưa thử qua.
> Do đó, khi cắt biên dạng thì không phải vấn đề lớn. Nhưng khi khắc thì đó là nhược điểm lớn.


em có thử qua, dùng pin Dir của Z đóng mở lazer thấy cũng ok, bỏ lệnh M.

----------


## trungga

Bác ckd có sơ đồ quay tay của mạch trên cho e xin. Em cảm ơn

----------


## QuyND

Chào bác, hiện em đang gặp trường hợp này hơi lạ. Em xin phép hỏi ké thớt ạ. Em vừa test thử cái board Novusun của mấy bạn TQ, khi cài để test thì nó bắt cài Plugin của nó. Nhưng khi em chuyển lại board thường, em chọn lại plugin cũ thì gặp trường hợp là kiểu như bị xung đột giữa plugin cũ và mới, máy không chạy. Em nghĩ chắc là do bob cũ xài LPT còn bob mới xài Ethernet, bị trùng nên em đã xoá plugin của Novusun đi. Sau khi xoá thì chạy bình thường, không vấn đề gì nhưng sau một vài ngày thì cái plugin ấy nó tự xuất hiện lại mặt dù em đã xoá rồi. 

Không biết có bác nào gặp trường hợp này không ạ? Em xin cám ơn.

----------


## CKD

> Bác ckd có sơ đồ quay tay của mạch trên cho e xin. Em cảm ơn


Chịu bác ạ, e bỏ lâu rồi nên chẵng nhớ.

----------


## CKD

Xoá mà tự quay lại được thì máy PC có vấn đề rồi. Virus 1 ổ chăng?
Còn plugin thì.. nếu để thì phải disable nó. Chứ mấy cái plugin có cùng công năng. Mà đều work thì nó giành quyền lẫn nhau nên loạn.

----------

QuyND

----------


## QuyND

> Xoá mà tự quay lại được thì máy PC có vấn đề rồi. Virus 1 ổ chăng?
> Còn plugin thì.. nếu để thì phải disable nó. Chứ mấy cái plugin có cùng công năng. Mà đều work thì nó giành quyền lẫn nhau nên loạn.


Chắc là do em không biết nên không disable nó, khi mở Mach3 lên thì nó hỏi chọn plugin nào nên em nghĩ chọn plugin đó thì mấy cái kia nó không hoạt động, khi bị loạn thì em xoá luôn cái plugin mới cho hết loạn. Chắc do chưa disable nên nó tự cài lại. 

Em cám ơn bác nhiều ạ.

----------


## CKD

Xoá mất file thì sao tự cài lại được ta? Quan trọng là điểm này.
Add kiểu copy & paste, mach3 khởi động thấy thì thêm vào danh sách. Chứ đâu tham gia vào quá trình cày đặt?

Nếu file tự hồi sinh thì chắc máy bị virus rồi.

----------


## CKD

Bổ sung thêm một link hay về bộ RnR này, nguồn từ machsupport luôn
https://www.machsupport.com/forum/in...opic=30230.100

----------

TigerHN

----------

